# It seems the problem of power may be solved.



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

It seems the power problems may be solved. I was just reading about Blacklight Power. They have been able to patent their process and will be going into production of hydrogen in a process that creates more heat than it takes to make the said hydrogen from water. This may be what we were waiting for.

Here is a like to their press release.
http://www.blacklightpower.com/Press Releases/BlackLightPressReleaseProcessInfo052808Sb.pdf


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I certaily hope so, but I am always skeptical of press releases like this, I guess we'll see, they say the pilot plant should be open in 12 - 18 months.
It would be great for the U.S. to produce its own energy instead of being dependant on foreign governments who, for the most part, hate us.


----------



## Explorer (Dec 2, 2003)

Right now I would place this under WHAKO ideas. I do hope I am wrong and a whole new science opens up to us.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I have Popular Mechanics?Science mags from the 50's that are full of all the wonder stuff we read about today..It was only going to be 5-10 yrs when all these were available...Still don't see them...I had a guy tell me he made a device that allowed his car to run on water,but could'nt explain how water exploded to make pistons go up and down..When I asked where car was-of course it was hidden from the evil forces....A caller on a truck show last week said he had made a simple device that allowed his loaded semi(77500lbs)get 50mpg...The host said drive it to Denver and I will pay you $5000 cash to see device-somehow the call was lost...I'll believe this stuff when I see it..


----------



## WayneR (Mar 26, 2007)

A few flags to the Blacklight "process" from their own literature;

"the invention of a solid fuel that uses conventional chemical reactions to"
support the rest of the process. How costly is this special fuel and how often does it need to be replenished? 

"The net energy released MAY BE over one hundered times--"

If the process was independently tested, wouldn't they know the energy released?

Perhaps blacklight is a good name for it. It probably belongs on the shelf with the 100mpg carb and the engine that runs on tap water.


----------



## MELOC (Sep 26, 2005)

the opporative words being "on the shelf" instead of "non-existent" or "impossible".


----------

